# She's learning!!!!!



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

I posted the other day how Tini had gone from 80% potty trained to about 20% the past month... 

WELL, I have an update and it is only Monday! 

My roommate and Milo (Tini's brother) have been gone since Thursday night and will not be coming home until Wednesday so I really spent a lot of time with Tini and her potty training this past weekend. 

I called the vet again, after I posted last and ended up going in and getting a new prescription. This seems to have helped A LOT... no waking up in the middle of the night 3-4 times to pee... she now wakes up about 4 minutes before my alarm clock goes off (







)





> _Originally posted by Caesar's Mommie_@Jan 14 2005, 11:03 AM
> *What if you get a puppy pad and buy that puppy potty training spray?  Puppy pads already have the scent in them to let them know that that is where they want to go potty.  THere is also a spray that has the scent to make them want to go potty in whatever spot you spray it that you can buy (which we use on our human puddle pads for Caesar when we are at someone elses house - he tends to forget where I put the pad when he has to poo...when hes gotta go, hes gotta go.).  Good luck!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I went out and bought the potty training spray and can I just tell you we have *not *had *ONE *accident since Friday morning (which I'm thinking was more of a dingleberry







) !!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I know it is very early in the game to be excited, but it just seemed to click this weekend. I hope her habits don't go down the drain when Milo comes back... 


Just got off the phone with my bf... still...*NO ACCIDENTS*!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

yay!!! i'm so happy for u and tini !!!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww, I am glad Tini isn't having anymore accidents!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

awww... i'm soo happy for you!!














Milo is teaching her all BAD habits! hehe


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Wonderful news! Mikey tends to do the same with his stool, even if he actually went on the pad. Luckily we have a big plastic mat so it is no big deal.


----------

